# Temp Home needed in OH



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I was wondering if there was a person here on PT, that could take in two birds...just till the weather got better for shipping?

They are located in Akron, Ohio. I can and I am willing to take them in...but shipping right now with it being below freezing every night..just is not possible or a good idea.

If anyone can help please pm me.
I came across their posting on an online site..

-Hilly


----------

